# Laguna 14|12 - Great Saw with fantastic customer service to back it up



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

This is a well written review…thanks.

It is good to hear of such good customer service and a great bandsaw.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

good review---


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Quite a difference in customer service from a year ago when I bought a DC from them. I certainly wasn't alone in the criticism of their customer service. Maybe all of the complaints made a difference.


----------



## Hermit (Oct 9, 2014)

I purchased the same saw about 2 weeks ago. I will review it after more use and experience but can say for certain that adjusting the lower guides are a real pain. They could of designed a little more room to get your hands in there to turn the back knob.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Side question, did your blade break at the weld?

You might be able to get it rewelded an shave a nice spare (if it didn't get kinked).


----------



## hotncold (Mar 4, 2014)

I have had this saw for 2+ years and I am happy overall but I have to agree with Hermit…adjusting the lower guides is a real pain. 
I purchased it originally because I could get the size/horsepower in 110 v and I didn't want to have to run another 220v circuit.


----------



## BoardsByBullard (Jul 2, 2017)

> Side question, did your blade break at the weld?
> 
> You might be able to get it rewelded an shave a nice spare (if it didn t get kinked).
> 
> - splintergroup


Negative, there were actually a bunch of little fractures and the tech at Laguna mentioned a bad batch.


----------



## BoardsByBullard (Jul 2, 2017)

> Quite a difference in customer service from a year ago when I bought a DC from them. I certainly wasn t alone in the criticism of their customer service. Maybe all of the complaints made a difference.
> 
> - EarlS


I was concerned about the CS based on previous reviews but noticed a trend moving in a positive direction lately here, on reddit and sawmillcreek.



> I purchased the same saw about 2 weeks ago. I will review it after more use and experience but can say for certain that adjusting the lower guides are a real pain. They could of designed a little more room to get your hands in there to turn the back knob.
> 
> - Hermit





> I have had this saw for 2+ years and I am happy overall but I have to agree with Hermit…adjusting the lower guides is a real pain.
> I purchased it originally because I could get the size/horsepower in 110 v and I didn t want to have to run another 220v circuit.
> 
> - hotncold


I definitely dont want to get into defending my review territory but I dont think the lower guides are that bad, the first few times they were frustrating because I could also barely get my hands on the thumbwheels. After watching one of their bandsaw setup videos they pointed out two tips:


*Tilt the table to ~45 this makes adjusting the thumbwheels easier - This is what I do and it makes a night and day difference.*


The thumbwheel controlling the rear guide can be switched to the other side (matching the top) this does however limit how far you can tilt the table…

Compared to the bearing guides on my old bandsaw (a Craftsman Rikon clone) that required allen keys and box wrenches these guides are much faster and easier to set up.

Hopefully this is helpful


----------



## edapp (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank you for the review. I am anxiously awaiting my Laguna bandsaw and it is always nice to hear reports like this of Customer Service taking care of people.


----------



## graynet (Feb 4, 2015)

I bought this saw a few weeks ago as well, except from Woodcraft, where they were happy to price match Rockler's 10% off. I chose not go with Laguna's mobility kit, as $150 for some wheels did not seem worth it to me. Instead I bought a Portamate mobility kit that was on sale for about $40. I also bought a couple standard blades (1/2in and 1/4in) instead of the Resaw king.

I found assembly simple enough and was able to do it all myself without any assistance. Unfortunately, I either got a bad blade, or damaged it somehow, and struggled for over a week trying to get a decent cut in 6in walnut. I watched every set up video I could find on bandsaws and tried everything, and no matter what my cuts were fine in softwood, but as soon as I tried a hardwood of any decent size, the blade would cut horribly and eventual dive toward the fence. I tried adjusting for drift and always got a different amount, and then struggled to get the fence to actually adjust properly. It would move to where you wanted it when loose, but as soon as you tightened down the bolts, the fence would move back towards being straight on. I think I found it really only had about 1-2deg of adjustment in either direction. Not near what I seemed to need. It drove me nuts! All this was with a 1/2" timberwolf blade. Finally I broke down and bought a cheap Starret 5/8" blade. I finally got a chance to throw it on, and BAM! perfect cuts and not a hint of drift. Last night I was able to cut 1/8" strips of 6in wide walnut that I'll be using to make a bent lamination curved drawer front. The saw works like a champ.

So a note to anyone else struggling to set up a bandsaw and get decent resaw cuts, make sure you have a backup blade and give that a shot fairly quickly in the testing process. Would have saved me hours of frustration to realize that the brand new saw blade was actually my problem.

For refence, this is not my first bandsaw, as I was upgrading from a cheap 14" delta knockoff, that I had had some moderate success with resawing on.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Good advice


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

I considered this saw and studied it a lot, along with others. 
After reading tons of bandsaw reviews, I wanted to say thanks to you for a well written and thoughtful bit of writing.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> I purchased the same saw about 2 weeks ago. I will review it after more use and experience but can say for certain that adjusting the lower guides are a real pain. They could of designed a little more room to get your hands in there to turn the back knob.
> 
> - Hermit


I read in some review that you can move the knob to the other side of the lower guides. I'm about to buy the same machine so I've done a lot of research.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Which Portamate stand model did you buy? Can't seem to find the one shown in your picture.


----------



## BoardsByBullard (Jul 2, 2017)

> Which Portamate stand model did you buy? Can t seem to find the one shown in your picture.
> 
> - Andybb


I purchased the Laguna Mobility Kit, it bolts on directly during assembly with no fuss and is very stout. I have a Delta base for my jointer that is very similar to the Port-A-Mate kits, my issue with the aftermarket kits is getting your heavy tools onto them, with a bolt on, I literally just stood the saw up and it was done.


> I purchased the same saw about 2 weeks ago. I will review it after more use and experience but can say for certain that adjusting the lower guides are a real pain. They could of designed a little more room to get your hands in there to turn the back knob.
> 
> - Hermit
> 
> ...


I can confirm this, however, tilting the table is easier, moving the knob to the other side limits your ability to tilt the table all the way.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Understood. I have actually never tilted the table on my hunk-a-junk saw. Once I get the new saw maybe I will. But it's been 6 months and I have read noting to talk me out of buying this saw so I'm still thinking that like Neo, it's THE ONE.


----------

